
What being a journalist in the Middle East taught me about how censorship works - dthal
http://www.vox.com/2016/2/18/10887776/middle-east-censorship
======
6stringmerc
Fascinating and practical look at the concept and actual execution of
censorship. Honestly I can relate quite a bit, having worked in Fortune-level
business (with a similar Rule #1 which could be called "Never admit a company
weakness") but there must be a lot more fear involved when the basic stakes
are as high as the article describes - as in, freedom of movement. I think
this type of reporting is helpful. Censored journalists or ones trying to
curry favor (Tiger Woods) or ones just being inexcusably lazy or incompetent
(Iraq War run-up) aren't really journalists, and that's unfortunate because
they do a lot of significant public service.

------
JavaScriptrr
Censorship, unfortunatey, happens even at the places you wouldn't associate
with censorship.

